

Ask HN: Last year of B-school, guest speaker requires NDAs. Should I sign? - uv3d779b


======
dalke
That's very hard to say without knowing the NDA. What's covered? How long does
it apply? Are there limits on damages should the guest speaker decide to sue
you?

Can your university's student legal department review the NDA? In at least
some universities, if a student works on corporate projects and has to sign an
NDA then the NDA must be reviewed by the university first. See
[http://www.utdallas.edu/utdesign/students/ip-and-
nda/](http://www.utdallas.edu/utdesign/students/ip-and-nda/) for an example of
that requirement.

As a matter of principle, if you decline to sign the NDA, what will happen?
Will the inability to attend the lecture affect your grade? Were you informed
about the NDA requirement before signing up for the class?

Peronally, it stinks. You paid your money, with the expectation that you would
get a full education. Consider that a student might work in the same field as
the guest speaker, but in a competitive organization. Signing an NDA may be
virtually impossible. While you may not be in that circumstance, your teachers
can't make that assumption about everyone.

~~~
otoburb
I agree with this response wholeheartedly.

A third option is to propose redlines, a process often expedited when you
provide back a signed, edited (and properly initialed) copy for them to
countersign. This option demonstrates a willingness to engage. Worst case,
you're in the same position as declining to sign the NDA.

------
nimz
Unless you're an investor, nothing much to lose by doing so if the speaker is
actually interesting and you really want to meet them. Alternatively, you
could always sign it Mickey Mouse!

------
andymoe
On general principle, no, and I'd name and shame both the B-school and the
speaker (or, you know, be tactful. whatever). My gut reaction is it's complete
BS.

